# Worm Care



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone know how to raise earthworms for castings? I know they can eat peat and coffee grinds but don't really know much else. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 29, 2007)

easy for sheezy,

tubberware container.  i use squiggly red worms as they multiply faster and will consume more.  we use a pretty shallow container cuz you want to be able to stack them and let them migrate between containers.  you want to drill 5/8" holes throughout the bottom.  You want much smaller holes around the top sides of the container to let air circulate for your worms but they have to be small enought that the worms don't escape you!  If you give them a good moist 60-80 climate with plenty of food they won't try to wander away from you.  With two containers you can use one lid to place under for a tray to catch some tea.  Getting about 1-2 gal bucket every 8-10 weeks on 750-1000??? worms.  i really have no system to optimize production or measure results but think i'm going to start a Worm Grow Journal now..LOL.

We feed them our table scraps EXCLUDING, meat, poultry, fats, etc.

Think of worms as veagans.  crushed egg shells are good for them though. and yes, they love coffee grinds.  its funny to see what the worms leave behind.  they're actually pretty picky eaters.  they seem to leave behind the stickers and stem from banana's, skin from tomatoe, etc.

place damp shredded newspaper in container.  add food scraps to an area and cover all with thin layer of dirt.  the dirt helps contain the smell of food that isn't consumed as of yet.  You need to add at least a lb of worms to start(approx 500 worms).  they multiply very fast.

when you have converted a container to castings you just repeat process in second container followed by stacking the used container on top of the fresh one.  the worms will naturally migrate to where the food is (bottom container). DO NOT ADD ANY MORE FOOD TO TOP CONTAINER.  Also you need to check the holes in top container cuz ours keep getting clogged with castings by the worms migrating down through trapping the others.

Try not to leave un covered or you will have a fly/knat infested box very fast.  make your own organic pesticide to kill them if need be.

I'd like to see others casting farms as well.  I definetly want to expand mine and it will be sweet to see what others are feeding their worms. 

I hear rabbit droppings are excellent and worms love them?  anyone confirm?


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

wow allgrown up that should BE A STICKY great post man lol the only thing i use worms for is fishin lol might try it tho have an unlimited supply for fishin lol


----------



## allgrownup (May 27, 2007)

"Motel" cuz its a dark, dirty, scary place........ 


Here's the latest and greatest.  I need more worm **** now that i have 2 outdoor organic gardens.  Soil and hydro veggie gardens!

check it out in the general gardening section

Peace


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 28, 2007)

GREAT post allgrownup ! i have been looking for something like this and i have a idea . i was thinking of building a worm farm out of wood . my idea was to have a shelf/drawer system on the left side of what almost would look like an outdoor rabbit cage . and a large copost/soil bin on the right side . picture a 3-4 drawer dresser attatched to a 3' x 3' x4'high compostbin .this bin would have smallholes drilled on the sides , and up above the soil level i would have chicken wire on all four sides to allow a good airflow. and a hinged door to allow me to add scraps , clippings and soil . Holes ,like you say above, in the bottom of the drawers which would be stacked atop one another and slide out for casting removal and adding the scraps. my idea is ( hopefully ) to have the worms in the drawer bins and see if they would migrate over and bring the compost back to the drawers . i would like your input on this . i am high now and may be leaving out quite a bit of my clever plan . thanks man !!!


PEACE


----------



## allgrownup (May 29, 2007)

Wow......sounds complicated  LOL

Glad to hear you want to start the worm farm and compost, welcome to "the other side".

My initial thoughts:

worms don't migrate back and forth, they migrate to where food is and is why you stack the containers one at a time.  this way when you have one container of castings you can lure them all below to a fresh one  with food.  if you continued to add to the same container they would never migrate and you would not get your casting harvest...that make sense 

i'm sobre now so its hard for me LOL i know you understand rolln LOL

second thought, you want your compost bin to provide a warm moist humid atmosphere to aid in breaking down the compost, so you arent' going to want to vent it to much.

I think you should def build the compost bin  out of wood outside and then just use the tupper ware for worm bin.   You are going to want wormbin mobile.  Keep in mind, to keep the worms where you want them, you need to provide a good environment for them.

You compost bin will not walk away and quit on you in the middle of the night. You little crawler friends will if you leave the container in direct sun, under 60-65 temps as well.  You need to be able to control their environment is what im trying to type here.  I keep my box in the garage as often as possilbe.  Fly's and other bugs will enter your box outside as well infesting your box with insects.  Try to use a black or dark container as well.  the worms will try to stay away from the light.  This is another good way to separate.  you can pour out all contents on sheet or blanket and continually keep spreading some castings away, the worms will keep working to the deepest part of the pile to avoid light.

Keep it simple, and indoors if possible and your worms will thrive giving you the "black" gold.  I know how muchyou like "green" rolln, but you'll love black as well.

peace


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks allgrownup for clarifying that . and yes it did make sence !!! LOL
i think i will stick to the compost bin made of wood on the outside beside my garage , and i will give the rubbermaid container trick a try also . This first grow of mine was and is a learning experience for sure . but i am seriously interested in organics and being self sufficient . by that i mean making my own soil, nutes , teas , ..etc .... i'm done after this grow with the stor bought soil and unknown nutes that are in it and using chemical ferts i never should have used in the first place . next grow a good HPS , my own soil mixes and some organic teas , and i aint lookin back !!! thanks again man .
and KEEP IT GREEN !!!!


PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 29, 2007)

Oh , and i wanted to say " BOMBUDPUFFA " sorry for highjacking your thread ! lol , but look at all the info for ya now !!

PEACE


----------



## wikkedsun (May 30, 2007)

red wigglers are the best worms by far for compost


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 1, 2007)

heh i know a casting farmer who i think i'll just give a call i'll record everything he tells me and convert onto here.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 1, 2007)

Very interesting post  ... wish I had somewhere to try something like that


----------

